# mod/admin concern



## alsih2o (Apr 17, 2003)

something is screwy, hundreds of "guest" is listed in "who's online" and they are most all looking at the same thread!

 EN World - Morrus' D&D/d20 News & Reviews Site > Who's Online 

Wrahn Viewing Forum Story Hour 04:05 PM   
Yeoman Viewing Thread [3.5] Archer changes 04:05 PM    
Zappo Viewing Forum General RPG Discussion 04:05 PM   
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 03:54 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread testing 03:53 PM     
Guest Viewing Thread [PR Silverthorne] Book of Templates Deluxe - Coming Soon! 04:06 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 04:03 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread ' 04:02 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 03:56 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 04:04 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 03:55 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 03:57 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 04:05 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread -- 03:55 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 03:53 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread ' 04:06 PM     
Guest Viewing Thread [PR Silverthorne] Book of Templates Deluxe - Coming Soon! 04:06 PM     
Guest Viewing Thread FastForwardGames & Reviews: The Confrontation 03:54 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread -- 04:05 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 04:01 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 04:04 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread ' 04:05 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 03:52 PM     
Guest Viewing Thread Realistic d20 Modern 04:01 PM     
Guest Viewing Thread Has anybody's SVGames order shipped yet? 04:04 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 03:52 PM     
Guest Viewing Thread Hollywood Directors become Dungeon Masters! 04:03 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 04:00 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 04:03 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 03:56 PM     
Guest Viewing Thread Detroit Cthulhu 04:02 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 04:06 PM     
Guest Viewing Forum General RPG Discussion 03:56 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread ' 03:55 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 03:58 PM     
Guest Searching Forums 03:58 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread ' 04:03 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 03:59 PM     
Guest Viewing Thread [3.5] Archer changes 03:56 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread ' 03:59 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 03:55 PM     
Guest Viewing Thread [OT-NHL] The Annual NHL Playoffs Thread: 2003 04:02 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 03:54 PM     
Guest Viewing Thread [3.5] Archer changes 03:52 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 04:05 PM     
Guest Viewing Thread [PR] EN World Print Magazine to be Published by Goodman Games 04:03 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 03:53 PM     
Guest Viewing Thread Ask Monte Cook some questions! Answers in this thread, next chat to be announced 03:58 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 04:02 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread saving my sig 04:05 PM     
Guest Viewing Thread Some news about EN World Players' Journal? 04:01 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 03:57 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread ' 04:04 PM     
Guest Viewing Thread Is it inherently evil to summon up a demon? 03:53 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 03:57 PM     
Guest Viewing Thread Invisibility and Arrows 03:53 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 04:03 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 03:53 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 04:07 PM     
Guest Viewing Thread 3.5 Feats Listed 04:01 PM     
Guest Viewing Thread Hide in Plain sight; Legal? 04:04 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 04:04 PM     
Guest Viewing Thread Ask Monte Cook some questions! Answers in this thread, next chat to be announced 03:56 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 04:03 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 04:05 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 03:55 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 03:57 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 03:53 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread ' 04:06 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread -- 03:53 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 04:00 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 04:03 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread ' 04:06 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 03:58 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread ' 03:55 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread ' 04:01 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread ' 03:56 PM     
Guest Viewing Forum General RPG Discussion 04:06 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 03:52 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread ' 04:00 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread ' 04:05 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 03:55 PM     
Guest Viewing Thread Malhavoc Press Destroys Your Campaign 03:52 PM     
Guest Viewing Thread Can anyone think of any reason not to be a Rogue? 04:05 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread ' 04:05 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread ' 04:01 PM     
Guest Viewing Thread Drusilia Naïlo: The Making of a Watchman 04:03 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 03:59 PM     
Guest Viewing Forum General RPG Discussion 03:54 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 03:58 PM     
Guest Viewing Thread [FR] Sun Elves as evil or neutral instead of good? 04:07 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 04:04 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 03:55 PM     
Guest Viewing Thread GenCon Event Registration OPEN! (Scouting and Info Within) 04:05 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 03:56 PM     
Guest Viewing Thread [SCOOP] PHB 3.5 Manuscript 04:05 PM     
Guest Viewing Forum 04:06 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 03:58 PM     
Guest Viewing Forum General RPG Discussion 04:06 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread ' 04:02 PM     
Guest Viewing Thread Ask Monte Cook some questions! Answers in this thread, next chat to be announced 04:01 PM     
Guest EN World - Morrus' D&D/d20 News & Reviews Site Main Index 04:05 PM     
Guest EN World - Morrus' D&D/d20 News & Reviews Site Main Index 04:03 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 03:58 PM     
Guest EN World - Morrus' D&D/d20 News & Reviews Site Main Index 04:04 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 04:02 PM     
Guest Viewing Thread seasong's Light Against The Dark II (Apr 17) 03:57 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread ' 04:01 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 04:03 PM     
Guest Viewing Thread Arms & Equipment guide : Price for mercenaries 04:03 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 03:52 PM     
Guest Viewing Thread [Dusk] Revising the Magi 04:01 PM     
Guest Viewing Thread record for nearly a year falls!(ot, congrats to the enworld team) 04:05 PM     
Guest Viewing Thread [Dragon] #307 - 3.5 Changes: Some we know, some we don't... 04:06 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread ' 03:53 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread ' 03:54 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 03:52 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread ' 04:05 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 03:55 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 04:01 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread ' 03:55 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 03:57 PM     
Guest Viewing Thread [d20M] League of Extraordinary Gentlemen -- UPDATED 3/30! 04:03 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread ' 03:54 PM     
Guest Viewing Thread [3.5] Archer changes 03:58 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread ' 04:02 PM     
Guest EN World - Morrus' D&D/d20 News & Reviews Site Main Index 03:59 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 04:02 PM     
Guest Viewing Thread [Dragon] #307 - 3.5 Changes: Some we know, some we don't... 03:56 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread ' 03:55 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 03:57 PM     
Guest Viewing Thread Need help creating a kicking Sorcerer 03:59 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread testing 03:56 PM     
Guest Viewing Forum General RPG Discussion 04:06 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 04:05 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread ' 03:55 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 04:02 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 04:02 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 04:04 PM     
Guest Viewing Forum D&D Rules 04:06 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 03:57 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 03:54 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 04:05 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread ' 04:06 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 03:52 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread ' 03:59 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 03:58 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 04:04 PM     
Guest Viewing Forum Open Calls & Job Vacancies 03:56 PM     
Guest Viewing Thread [SCOOP] PHB 3.5 Manuscript 03:57 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread -- 04:04 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 03:57 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread This is a Troll [meta-thread] 03:55 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread testing 04:04 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread ' 04:04 PM     
Guest Viewing Thread [SCOOP] PHB 3.5 Manuscript 04:06 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 03:57 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread League of Assassins 04:00 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 03:53 PM     
Guest Viewing Forum D&D Rules 03:57 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 04:02 PM     
Guest Viewing Forum Story Hour 03:57 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 03:57 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 03:56 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread ' 03:57 PM     
Guest Viewing Thread New 3d gaming web site now open! 03:58 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread ' 04:05 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 04:02 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread ' 04:00 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread ' 04:01 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 04:04 PM     
Guest Viewing Thread 3.5 Feats Listed 03:52 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 04:00 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread ' 03:55 PM     
Guest Viewing Thread [SCOOP] PHB 3.5 Manuscript 03:54 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 03:53 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread -- 03:54 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread ' 04:00 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 04:02 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment 04:02 PM     
Guest Viewing Thread [d20M] League of Extraordinary Gentlemen -- UPDATED 3/30! 04:04 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread ' 04:05 PM     
Guest Viewing Attachment in Thread Just testing 04:04 PM     
Guest Viewing Thread The Remaining Adventures of the Knights of Spellforge Keep- UPDATED 4/12 03:56 PM     
Guest Viewing Thread RolePlayingMaster 3.0 available - major revamp and new features


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 17, 2003)

Yeah, when we had so many guests this morning, I was curious as to what they were looking at - so I enabled the guest tracking portion of "Who's online".  I saw the same thing.

As far as I can tell, whenever someone views an image that someone put in their thread (such as the images that Morrus puts into banners and then links), they show up as a messageboard guest. That means that a portion of people looking at the main site show up as viewing the messageboards, too, although they really aren't.

This is just a theory, and I have no proof for it. As an alternative, those people are really online and lurking, and Who's Online sucks at tracking them.


----------



## alsih2o (Apr 17, 2003)

i just checked again, and thye have al been looking at that "just testing" thread for a while now....


----------



## Morrus (Apr 17, 2003)

> As far as I can tell, whenever someone views an image that someone put in their thread (such as the images that Morrus puts into banners and then links), they show up as a messageboard guest.




I haven't used Darrin's image in a banner ad, though.  I wonder why people are looking at it?


----------



## Darrin Drader (Apr 18, 2003)

Woah, didn't realize it would generate this much traffic. I'll delete it. Sorry, won't happen again.


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 18, 2003)

Aha! Other people were probably linking to it, too - or at least viewing it.

In general, the only images that should be posted here and then linked to are images that are used on this site. Images posted here and linked to off-site are to be avoided, please.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Apr 18, 2003)

Yes, I apologize again. That was very thoughtless of me.


----------



## Staffan (Apr 18, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *As far as I can tell, whenever someone views an image that someone put in their thread (such as the images that Morrus puts into banners and then links), they show up as a messageboard guest. That means that a portion of people looking at the main site show up as viewing the messageboards, too, although they really aren't.*



As an aside, I think that creates an unwelcome bit of weirdness. If I go to the news page and look at the pretty pictures, the server thinks I'm looking at the message boards since that's where the pictures are. That means that I start a new "session" with the boards. If I then *don't* go to the boards but rather go surf somewhere else for a while, and go to the boards later, only the stuff that's been added since I went to the news page shows up as unread.

Would it be possible to use some other means of uploading pictures to the news page and banner ads without forcing people to either check the boards each time they check the news, or making people miss stuff from the boards?

On the other hand, I could have misunderstood the whole thing.


----------



## Azlan (Apr 19, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Yeah, when we had so many guests this morning, I was curious as to what they were looking at - so I enabled the guest tracking portion of "Who's online".  I saw the same thing.
> 
> As far as I can tell, whenever someone views an image that someone put in their thread (such as the images that Morrus puts into banners and then links), they show up as a messageboard guest. That means that a portion of people looking at the main site show up as viewing the messageboards, too, although they really aren't.
> 
> This is just a theory, and I have no proof for it. As an alternative, those people are really online and lurking, and Who's Online sucks at tracking them.   *




Wow. This is all so Big Brother.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 20, 2003)

Aha!  I was about to start a thread on this but figured someone else already had.  That's still turned on, btw - I'm also seeing tons of Guests looking at thread ";" and "_", etc...


----------



## Darrin Drader (Apr 21, 2003)

If those are still going to the pictures I had posted, this should subside soon. Unfortunately, though I tried, there is no way to delete the posts made to the other message board, so people are still trying to access the pictures that aren't there any more. At least this way they aren't sucking ENWorld's bandwidth.


----------

